# TBT's Smash Discussion



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 17, 2006)

<big><big><big><big>The Bell Tree's Super Smash Brothers</big></big> Discussion Thread

=====================================================================================

*What is this?*

This thread is dedicated to SSB talk on The Bell Tree forums. Here, you may discuss anything Smash. You can also get help and tips on how to further your gameplay skills. Hopefully this thread can help TBT get a fully-fledged Smash board.

If you liked this thread, try joining http://www.smashboards.com.

=====================================================================================

*Index*

Click these links to jump to a specific part of TBT's SSB discussion thread.

I: News
II: Resource
III: Character Specific
IV: Video/Picture

=====================================================================================


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 17, 2006)

*News*

Here, I will post News about Smash in general, and TBT's SSB discussion thread.

*06/17/06-*
Thread posted.

*06/18/06-*
Character specific links added. Also added some Resource links.

*06/20/06-*
Thread pinned.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 17, 2006)

*Resource*

Here, there will be links to help topics and guides you may find useful. (You'll need to enter the links into your browser; GameFAQS won't allow directly linking to a FAQ.)

http://www.smashboards.com/showthread.php?t=42749 - The Super Smash Brothers: Melee Term Thread (Smash Boards)
http://www.geocities.com/the_psychotic_wor...inetutorial.htm - TUTORIAL: Get SSBM Online
http://dw.com.com/redir?asid=516492&astid=...ee_advanced.txt - Advanced Techniques Guide
http://dw.com.com/redir?asid=516492&astid=..._black_hole.txt - Black Hole Glitch FAQ
http://dw.com.com/redir?asid=516492&astid=...the_targets.txt - Break the Targets FAQ
http://dw.com.com/redir?asid=516492&astid=...acter_speed.txt - Character Speed FAQ
http://dw.com.com/redir?asid=516492&astid=...elee_weight.txt - Character Weight FAQ
http://dw.com.com/redir?asid=516492&astid=..._home_run_a.txt - Home Run Contest Guide
http://dw.com.com/redir?asid=516492&astid=..._melee_item.txt - Item FAQ
http://dw.com.com/redir?asid=516492&astid=...lee_pokemon.txt - Pokemon FAQ
http://dw.com.com/redir?asid=516492&astid=...ee_trophy_b.txt - Trophy FAQ
http://dw.com.com/redir?asid=516492&astid=...ee_trophy_a.txt - Trophy Guide
http://dw.com.com/redir?asid=516492&astid=...melee_stage.txt - Stage FAQ
http://dw.com.com/redir?asid=516492&astid=...melee_poses.txt - Poses Guide
http://dw.com.com/redir?asid=516492&astid=..._melee_food.txt - Food FAQ
http://dw.com.com/redir?asid=516492&astid=...melee_event.txt - Event Match/Melee Mode FAQ
http://dw.com.com/redir?asid=516492&astid=...ground_maze.jpg - MAP: Underground Maze Map
http://dw.com.com/redir?asid=516492&astid=..._melee_race.gif - MAP: Race to the Finish

Got any links you feel could help? Simply post them here, and I'll add them to this section of TBT's SSB discussion thread.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 17, 2006)

*Character Specific*

Here, there will be character specific links, topics, and information.

*Tier List: (SSBM)*
New tier, please update:

Top Tier: (also called "God Tier")
Fox
Falco

High Tier:
Sheik
Marth
Peach

Middle Tier:
Captain Falcon
Ice Climbers
Samus
Doctor Mario
Jigglypuff
Mario
Ganondorf

Low Tier:
Link
Luigi
Donkey Kong
Roy
Young Link
Pikachu

Bottom Tier:
Yoshi
Zelda
Mr. Game and Watch
Ness
Bowser
Kirby
Pichu
Mewtwo


*Sheik:*

*Fox:*
The Fox Shine Guide
Complete Fox Guide
.: Fox Movement Tricks :. All Mindgames and Flashy Movements

*Marth:*
Marth FAQ

*Peach:*
Newbie Peach Training Guide
Peach's Float FAQ
Peach Info Directory

*Falco:*
The Marvellous Guide on Falco Lambardi
Falco Shine Guide

*Captain Falcon:*
Guide to playing Competitive C. Falcon
G-Regulate Combo Thread

*Samus:*
Samus's Super Wavedash
Samus Basics

*Jigglypuff:*

*Dr. Mario:*
Doc Guide
Doctor Mario Character FAQ

*Ganondorf:*
A Ganondorf Guide
How to Wield the Triforce of Power

*Mario:*
Mario FAQ

*Ice Climbers:*
Ice Climber Guide
Guide to Desynching

*Luigi:*
How to Miss-Fire on Command

*Link:*
8000's Link Guide
Lord HDL's Link Guide
Garde's Link Guide

*Roy:*
Roy FAQ
Character Specific Strategies for Roy

*Donkey Kong:*
DK Throw Mini-FAQ
DK Guide

*Pikachu:*
Pika Guide

*Zelda:*
Zelda Video Thread

*Ness:*
The YoYo Glitch: Cracked
PK Thunder Guide
Ness Guide

*Young Link:*
Young Link Guide

*Yoshi:*
A Yoshi Guide
Yoshi Video Links

*Kirby:*
The Competitive Kirby
A Kirby Guide

*Mr. Game and Watch:*
Game and Watch Guide

*Bowser:*
In Bowser's Defense -- An Essay

*Mewtwo:*
Mewtwo Guide

*Pichu:*
Pichu Guide


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 17, 2006)

*Video/Picture*

Here, there will be links to videos created by our own TBT members.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 17, 2006)

Everything isn't totally set up, but you may now post.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 18, 2006)

How many trophies do you have?

I have 287 believe there are 291 or something though.


----------



## Zero_13 (Jun 18, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> How many trophies do you have?
> 
> I have 287 believe there are 291 or something though.


I just need 1 more ;_;

Almost impossible to get... to get it, I can't get hit in Classic or Adventure mode ...

Just to keep the discussion, anyone here play's advanced? or do everyone here play's regular?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 18, 2006)

I've never played in a tournament    			 I really want to though.  Oh, yeah, how'd you do in that one tournament you played in?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 18, 2006)

I play advanced. I have somewhere around 250 trophies, but I havn't even tried to play All-Star with all the characters yet. I'm just too lazy.

Anyway, my main is Fox.. I do alot of Control and Mind Games.


----------



## Zero_13 (Jun 18, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> I've never played in a tournament    			 I really want to though.  Oh, yeah, how'd you do in that one tournament you played in?


 I only played in teams with a friend. There were 18 teams, we ended up 9th.

And yeah, Pokefab, can you tell me which advanced tech's you use?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 18, 2006)

My best character is Captain Falcon, because he's the fastest pesron in the game.  He's great to counter people and dodge and then counter.  And he is also very strong.  I like using power up moves, like holding A - side, or A - down/up, and then at the right moment releasing.  I'm a big aerial attack fan.  I almost jump up and then come down on my opponent, or I fake that I'm coming down, and dodge their attack and then attack them.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 18, 2006)

Mostly, I'm big on Shine Spiking.. Waveshining... Wavedashing.. Fast Falling.. Not very much L-Cancelling.. Um.. Fox Trot, Dash Dance, Dash Grab. Those kinds of things. I'm deffinetly more of an offensive player.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 18, 2006)

Character specific links completed. Now, I'm moving on to links for Event Matches, BTT, HRC.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 18, 2006)

I know like no techs or anything T_T;i've tried wavedashing before, and only got it once.
But, while reading the young link guide, I found out i atleast started the match right...
this is going to get me back into playing it    			 I'm not ready ofr turnments yet


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 18, 2006)

I can wavedash, but it does nothing :|.  So I don't use it .  I wish there was a tourney by me >_< is there like an official smash tourney site?  Maybe there's one by me .  I would pwn if I was in one.  If there was one at my school I would win .  In class when we had activity time (like after a couple weeks, you get points for a good class) so yeah, we did 2 electronic days.  On the first, someone brought XBox and SWBF2 and I whooped everyone, and then the second time someone brought GCN and I told them I would bring Smash and I did, and I didn't even lose    			 not even against the second best person in the class (I'm the best of course).


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 18, 2006)

Xbox Magizine-





> If Nintendo made Super Smash Brothers Melee online it would destroy our xboxlive


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 18, 2006)

I just found out i can wavedash     

@Minoranza, lol wait untill they hear about people getting it online


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 18, 2006)

PKMNMaster, I'd doubt you'd win a National tourny playing regular style.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 18, 2006)

Well, I'm really good .  I like toying with my opponents, by doding with R-side and R-down, and I'm good .  Hopefully i can participate in a tourney.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 18, 2006)

Well, if you're good now, as you say you are, try practicing basic Advanced Techniques, such as Dash Dancing to further your game.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 18, 2006)

I've actually tried wavedashing, and I'm pretty good at it, but I must say it makes me play worse...


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 18, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> I've actually tried wavedashing, and I'm pretty good at it, but I must say it makes me play worse...


 Yeah...it doesn't do much.

PF where can I find definitions on those fighting styles?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 18, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such as control? Or do you mean the techniques? (@ PKMN)

Oh yeah, and Bulerias, I suggest not worrying about it making you play worse.

In theory, it's easy to learn the advanced techniques in training mode with the computer on Stand, but it is a LOT harder to do them consecutively and succesfully whilst in battle with a human.

Just practice in Training mode with the computer on Evade, and try Wavedashing towards him/her.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 18, 2006)

Like...what they are...what the things mean............oooor...nvm.  I think I'm good how I am.  I'll be the Advanced Normal Technique Champion! , lol.  Thanks for telling me about the "advanced" techniques though.  I'll be glad to show you my "non-advanced" techniques on SSBB    			 :lol:.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 18, 2006)

PKMN, to find all the terms and what they mean, simply go here.     

It's a huge copendium (SP?) of all sorts of SSBM terms, and any aspiring tournament player should read it over and over again.


----------



## ƒish (Jun 18, 2006)

I Didn't know people like, studdied this game...

i played it for a couple months after it came out and eventually stopped because it got boring... i had no idea people loved it so much. >_>


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 18, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 18, 2006)

I love this game! I always play it/train .


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 18, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> I love this game! I always play it/train .


 I will until SSBB comes out.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 18, 2006)

That's my motivation; to become the best SSBB Wifi player ever.  And keeping a perfect win record (if there's only one profile per thing...my chances will get ruined easily, since Darth'll play <_<, so hopefully there's 2 profiles )


----------



## Zero_13 (Jun 20, 2006)

eh, wavedashing does alot more than what you guys thing. without wavedashing you can't win a tourney. You can find some videos of people playing in Smashboards.com

But yeah, the most common advanced techniques are wavedashing, wavesmashing, wavedancing, edge guard, edge hogging and some couple of others.  And yeah, POKEFAB, if you use either Fox or falco, I would suggest you learn how to shffl. Its awesome when you use it with Falco, since you will stop your oponent in its tracks.

Also, for those who say wavedash does nothing, I'd lke to play with you in SSBB, if there is wavedash, wish I hope to see.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 20, 2006)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> eh, wavedashing does alot more than what you guys thing. without wavedashing you can't win a tourney. You can find some videos of people playing in Smashboards.com
> 
> But yeah, the most common advanced techniques are wavedashing, wavesmashing, wavedancing, edge guard, edge hogging and some couple of others.  And yeah, POKEFAB, if you use either Fox or falco, I would suggest you learn how to shffl. Its awesome when you use it with Falco, since you will stop your oponent in its tracks.
> 
> Also, for those who say wavedash does nothing, I'd lke to play with you in SSBB, if there is wavedash, wish I hope to see.


 I've actually studied Ken Hoang's techiques, along with Azen and Chu's, and I honestly think they could still be as great without wavedashing... 'Scept the Hoang Combo wouldn't exist. >_>


----------



## Zero_13 (Jun 20, 2006)

I recorded a battle againstt my bro, let me check if I can find the link to it, also, I was just playing regular by that time, you will see almost no wavedash or stuff. Also, he won, he knew advanced by that, I was just learning, let me edit the video here soon.

http://files.filefront.com/Bubbleman_VS_Ae...;/fileinfo.html

Found it.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 20, 2006)

I've heard of shffling, ZERO_13, but I don't do it, because someone on the Smashboards recently complained about hand pains due to constant shffling.

I might try it, though.

EDIT: Oh, and Bul, I wanna see that video you said you'd post of you Smashing...  :r


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 20, 2006)

POKEFAB said:
			
		

> I've heard of shffling, ZERO_13, but I don't do it, because someone on the Smashboards recently complained about hand pains due to constant shffling.
> 
> I might try it, though.


 Meh...

I'm not a fan of any advanced techniques.  They're like snaking once you think about it.

P.S - Pinnage.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 20, 2006)

Ha.. My first (I think?) thread on TBT that was pahjinned. Thanks.     

And on the 'snaking' thing...

Well, that's arguable, seeing as ALL of the best Smash players use the techniques, and in that community, it's a simple part of the game, where as Snaking is more of a cheap manuver.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 20, 2006)

POKEFAB said:
			
		

> Ha.. My first (I think?) thread on TBT that was pahjinned. Thanks.


 Pahjinned?  Sounds like a drug to me. >_>


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 20, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> POKEFAB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD. Actually, it sounds like something that happened to you AFTER you took the drug.     

EDIT: In a sense, I COULD Shffl easily, because I use Fox's SHDL and SHL.


----------



## Zero_13 (Jun 20, 2006)

http://files.filefront.com/Bubbleman_VS_Ae...;/fileinfo.html

I found the video     

Read my other post for info. Im Sheik.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 20, 2006)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> http://files.filefront.com/Bubbleman_VS_Ae...;/fileinfo.html
> 
> I found the video
> 
> Read my other post for info. Im Sheik.


Never mind.

Anyway, DLing....

EDIT: Bad file. I DL'd it and I couldn't open it.


----------



## Zero_13 (Jun 20, 2006)

huh? Alot of people saw it in Smashboards.. using Windows Media Player. I can also view it.

What does it say?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 20, 2006)

It gives me that 'Windows cannot find this file. Would you like to search for it on the internet?' crap.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 20, 2006)

i get page cannot be displayed >_<
for both
stragne... now i don't >_<
nvm that was just an add page, it still doesn't work


----------



## Zero_13 (Jun 21, 2006)

Weird... I'll try to upload it again somewhere..


----------



## Zero_13 (Aug 11, 2006)

New tier, please update:

Top Tier: (also called "God Tier")
Fox
Falco

High Tier:
Sheik
Marth
Peach

Middle Tier:
Captain Falcon
Ice Climbers
Samus
Doctor Mario
Jigglypuff
Mario
Ganondorf

Low Tier:
Link
Luigi
Donkey Kong
Roy
Young Link
Pikachu

Bottom Tier:
Yoshi
Zelda
Mr. Game and Watch
Ness
Bowser
Kirby
Pichu
Mewtwo


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Aug 11, 2006)

Since there has been a recent interest in Character Discussion, how about we move it here?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 11, 2006)

Is the tier list like, how good the characters are? I'm not completly sure...


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Aug 12, 2006)

No, it's how often the characters are used.


----------



## Zero_13 (Aug 12, 2006)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Is the tier list like, how good the characters are? I'm not completly sure...


 It really depends on how the person uses the character..


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Aug 12, 2006)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Agreed. I get tired of people saying 'OMG PEACH SUX' or 'THIS CHARACTER SUX LOIL' when it really depends on who is using him/her/it.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Aug 29, 2006)

POKEFAB said:
			
		

> ZERO_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i also concure (cant think of ne other way to say "agree" >_< )

most people have and prob. never will use jiggly puff. however, i know how to use her, and as such, it is one of my better characters. plus, it can realy annoy the other players.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm getting excited for Brawl.

Oh, and as my first 'come-back' video, I'll soon be making a video demonstrating some of Fox's advanced techniques. (I'll be performing them, of course.)

Anyway, let's try and bring this back. (I've been working a bit more on SHFFL'ing due to my excited-ness for Brawl.)


----------



## Wing Kirby (Feb 16, 2007)

Sorry for gravedigging but this topic shouldn't die!  >_<;

Anyways, I have been playing a lot of SSBM recently.  A lot of Giant Melee tag team matches with me as Kirby teaming up with someone else to face TWO Lvl9 CPUS.  Super fun!


----------



## Zero_13 (Feb 16, 2007)

Wing Kirby said:
			
		

> Sorry for gravedigging but this topic shouldn't die!  >_<;
> 
> Anyways, I have been playing a lot of SSBM recently.  A lot of Giant Melee tag team matches with me as Kirby teaming up with someone else to face TWO Lvl9 CPUS.  Super fun!


 Uh... somewhat fun, but not cool..


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm working on a SSBB topic on the Wii board. In fact, I think I've already posted it. I'll try and rekindle it by adding some new info.


----------



## Zero_13 (Feb 16, 2007)

BTW.. if anyone is planning on doing good at brawl.. better start practicing how to play advanced..

Here are some "How to play Advanced" videos.. this will teach you alot and the basics of advanced play.

Advanced how to Play 1/3
Advanced how to Play 2/3
Advanced how to Play 3/3

And don't get frustrated because you can't do something right the moment you try.. you'll get the stuff down with practice, remember, practice makes perfection.

PS: Training mode is your friend, and CPU's lvl 9 suck, so don't train with them, CPU's are nothing compared to humans.

And Fabio, you can add these videos to the Brawl thread for reference.

And yes, most of these controls are being used for Brawl since they will probably have the same fisics and stuff.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Feb 17, 2007)

Looks good, Zero. Yes, I agree. You will be NEEDING to play advanced if you want to stand any chance with online play. Everyone will know it from Melee, so I'd start practicing up. Usually, I practice with humans, whether they are good or not. Either way, you need a human to get the 'human-thinking' opponent. Simple as that.

I updated the Brawl thread with the rank system and some crappy character junk.


----------



## The Dave (Feb 27, 2007)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> BTW.. if anyone is planning on doing good at brawl.. better start practicing how to play advanced..
> 
> Here are some "How to play Advanced" videos.. this will teach you alot and the basics of advanced play.
> 
> ...


 Yeah man, I can take down 3 level 9's by myself piece of cake, but if it's a match with my friends then I tend to have some trouble.


----------



## Wing Kirby (Feb 27, 2007)

Yeah I'll have to sharpen up my abilities too.  I'll be sure to study those vids once my downloading bandwidth issue goes down further.


----------



## Mino (Nov 14, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> Looks good, Zero. Yes, I agree. You will be NEEDING to play advanced if you want to stand any chance with online play. Everyone will know it from Melee, so I'd start practicing up. Usually, I practice with humans, whether they are good or not. Either way, you need a human to get the 'human-thinking' opponent. Simple as that.
> 
> I updated the Brawl thread with the rank system and some crappy character junk.


 Does/did anyone really think they won't take out the glitches that make up "advance" techniques?  Jeez.


----------



## Micah (Nov 14, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Xbox Magizine-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol I was reading over this topic and saw this quote.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 6, 2009)

>___________>

I can't believe you linked to smashboards...

If you want a good Smash Bros. forum, go to Nintendo Hub (formerly Brawl Central).

Edit: WOW, this is an old thread...


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 7, 2009)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!!!!


----------

